# Phoenix sound details



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I have installed several Phoenix systems for a friend and as I patiently await my own first Phoenix system, some questions come to mind.
1. The , "Amtrack" has a conductors voice saying something like "Thank you for riding Amtrack, ALL-ABOARD". Are there any others from their available sound library beside the Amtrack that have a conductors voice saying "ALL ABOARD" ?

2. Does anybody here know someone at Phoenix that could be invited to participate in this forum? Realizing they might be subjected to some harsh.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know of any other phoenix cards that have people talking. If you go to the phoenix site you can listen to all of the sounds they have.


----------

